# NAA Wheel Hub



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

While taking the left rear tire off the NAA, I noticed a serious problem. The tire was wobbling a good 2 inches. The hub was completEly worn out. The hub splines were about the correct height, but only about 1/8" wide instead of the original width of about 1/2". the axel splines are still about the correct width with some rounding of the leading edge. Where did the metal in the hub go? There was no sign of any inside the brake drum. I replaced this same hub about 8 years ago, and it has about 700 hours on it. Is this going to be a recurring problem? The new hub has a little play in it, barely noticable. Do I need to install shims on the splines to tighten up the fit? Also, the new hub can be pushed in so it is 1/16" past even with the axle. Do I need to shim to bring it back to flush with the axel, or let it go as is? Pics of old and new hub attached.


----------

